# Detectar objetos con antena o bobina



## seaarg (Ago 19, 2009)

Estoy experimentando en un topico totalmente nuevo para mi. Tuve oportunidad de ver un video de instalacion de un circuito para ayuda de estacionamiento de auto, pero en vez de ser ultrasonico se basa en una "antena" o "bobina" (no estoy seguro) puesta a lo largo del parachoques del auto.

Segun ellos, al acercarse otro objeto (auto, personas, arbol, etc) tienen una elevacion de voltaje que es medible por un microcontrolador y de ahi calculan distancia.

Investigando un poco, vi circuitos de detectores de metales y segun entendi generan una frecuencia que es aplicada a una bobina y un metal que se acerca afecta la frecuencia leida.

Pregunta 1: Esto servira para objetos no metalicos? (un poste) Afectaran el campo de igual manera? (pienso que no) Ademas, la distancia de los mismos en general, con suerte llega a 30 cm verdad?

Pregunta 2: Si fabrico un oscilador, digamos de 100 khz y una "antena" que seria una bobina grande de 1 vuelta (va y viene por el parachoques) tendria algo medible por el osciloscopio? es decir, un objeto cercano alteraria el campo o algo, que altere la frecuencia medida?

Pregunta 3: ¿Por donde podria empezar para desarrollar algo asi? No me asustan tanto las ecuaciones ni que sea dificil, solo quisiera saber bajo que nombre puede estar un efecto como el deseado a fin de empezar una investigacion porque no tengo ni idea donde esta la "punta del ovillo" aqui.


----------



## saiwor (Ago 19, 2009)

1.- con ultrasonido, detectaras todo objeto metalico o no metalico
2.-?
3.-?

tu quieres ayudarte a estacionarte con sensores ultrasonidos para sensar la distancioa entre la pared?


----------



## Gradmaster (Ago 19, 2009)

se me hace que en lugar de una bobina se basan en un capacitor, los sensores capacitivos pueden detectar diversos materiales y no solo metales, como en el caso de las bobinas.

la placa que colocaban frente a la defenza imaginala como una de las palcas de un capacitor, la otra placa la conforma el objeto que se encuentra frente al automovil.

busca mas información al respecto.

saludos y exito.


----------



## seaarg (Ago 19, 2009)

saiwor: Si, de hecho tengo hecho uno con ultrasonido diseñado por mi, con 2 emisores y 2 receptores pero no me convence, tiene demasiados "puntos ciegos".

Gradmaster: gracias por tu aporte, es algo por donde empezar.

¿Alguien mas que pueda aportar algo?


----------



## saiwor (Ago 20, 2009)

otra opcion puede una rafaga de leds infrarrojo los mas potentes y unos cuantos receptores infrarrojo.mmmmmmmm trabajarias sensores receptores TOP... creo que captaria en modo reflexivo 3mts de su alrededor.


----------



## seaarg (Ago 20, 2009)

Correcto, infrarrojos fue mi primera opcion pero lamentablemente son afectados por la luz ambiente.

Sobre los sensores capacitivos, estuve viendo algo de los puentes de wien.

¿Aplicando algo con el principio de sensor capacitivo podre lograr una distancia de medicion de 1 metro al menos?

Pregunto esto porque veo que los utilizan para hacer switches al tacto.

La "placa" de capacitor seria una lamina de cobre aplicada a todo el parachoques de plastico, digamos 1,70 mts de longitud mas o menos.

Lo que no me entra en la cabezota es que si se toma como un capacitor, en realidad ¿le estoy conectando un solo polo, si la otra placa es el objeto contra el que puedo chocar?


----------



## saiwor (Ago 20, 2009)

si encuentras en tu localidad nose porque........ no llenaste el formulario completo... para saber de pais eres.mmmmmmmmm

si encuentras el sensor capacitico... pues haslo con eso.

sino lo encuentras creo deberias optar por el sensor infrarrojo.
Para que no afecte la luz del ambiente hay que codeficarlo tanto el emisor y el receptor


----------

